# Amiga Games coming to the App Store, compatible with iOS 7 game controllers



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Curious about exactly what games are coming...



> Classic gaming fans rejoice, Amiga Games has today announced distribution of its catalog of titles through the App Store in time for the 2013 holiday season. Better yet, with iOS 7 each and every one will be compatible with game controllers, as confirmed by Patrick Roberts, President of Amiga Games:
> 
> With support coming in iOS 7 for game controllers, Apple devices are perfect for our company's classic gaming titles.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

This sounds quite exciting actually. Will be good to have a list of games, however. Mobile gaming is certainly taking over the market.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup, the devil in the detail as they say...


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Amiga Games signed a similar deal with Microsoft in August so it's hardly big news. 



> LOS ANGELES, CA--(Marketwired - Aug 19, 2013) - WRITERS GROUP FILM CORP. (OTCQB: WRIT) -- Amiga Games Inc. (AGI), a videogame publisher of classic games for a wide range of smartphones and mobile devices, announced today a co-marketing and distribution agreement with Microsoft Corporation (NASDAQ: MSFT). The agreement will bring between fifty and five hundred classic game titles to Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8 through the Windows Store and Windows Phone Store. Microsoft will co-market the release of the gaming titles via Windows.com and Windows Store promotions, Windows social marketing, and Surface Store Picks.
> 
> http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...announces-classic-game-otcqb-writ-1822066.htm


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2013)

This sounds really interesting, but I think the controller thing is a bit daft. If they made the games compatible with touch screen controls, I'd be interested. I think the likes of SWOS or Cannon Fodder could work quite well if they were altered slightly for touch screen.

There is no way I would buy a controller for an iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

souljacker said:


> This sounds really interesting, but I think the controller thing is a bit daft. If they made the games compatible with touch screen controls, I'd be interested. I think the likes of SWOS or Cannon Fodder could work quite well if they were altered slightly for touch screen.
> 
> There is no way I would buy a controller for an iPhone/iPad.



The controller's big mistake imo is the lack of dual analog sticks. They get that right and they're onto something massive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

This sorta implies touch controls looking at it again:



> "Amiga Games will customize its classic Amiga titles for Apple's iOS, including iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad devices, and will support Apple's upcoming iOS 7 game controllers."


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The controller's big mistake imo is the lack of dual analog sticks. They get that right and they're onto something massive.



The ones I've seen have been a sort of bolt on thing. I cant be arsed to carry that around with me. The whole point of mobile gaming is that you can be sending a text one minute then playing fifa the next. Carrying and plugging in extra stuff seems a bit daft to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

souljacker said:


> The ones I've seen have been a sort of bolt on thing. I cant be arsed to carry that around with me. The whole point of mobile gaming is that you can be sending a text one minute then playing fifa the next. Carrying and plugging in extra stuff seems a bit daft to me.



Think that's a bigger barrier for them to overcome than some fictional competition from Microsoft or delusion that Nintendo will return to form tbh.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, and they announced a deal for Google _months ago_ too, so it looks like Apple are just about the last to the Amiga party.


> Retro gaming fans take note: Amiga Games has announced that it will be bringing a number of its classics to Google Play beginning this holiday season. In announcing its newly formed distribution deal with Google, Writers' Group Film Corp. — which just purchased Amiga earlier this month — cited Android's overwhelming marketshare as the determining reason for the move. "These developments will further strengthen our competitive advantage in the gaming marketplace," said CEO Eric Mitchell. "AGI's classic titles focus on delivering a quality gaming experience for the consumer, so I am very optimistic about our new distribution arrangements."
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/23/4549506/amiga-games-headed-to-google-play-this-holiday-season





> LOS ANGELES, CA--(Marketwired - Jul 22, 2013) - Writers' Group Film Corp. (OTCQB: WRIT) and its wholly-owned subsidiary Amiga Games, Inc. (AGI), a videogame publisher of classic games for a wide range of smartphones and mobile devices, announced today that Google has approved AGI to publish its gaming titles through the Google Play Android marketplace. AGI plans to release its titles to Google Play for the 2013 winter holiday season.
> 
> "Android devices make up nearly 75% of the mobile market, and Google Play is the king of Android app stores with over 50 billion downloads," said Eric Mitchell, CEO of Writers' Group Film Corp. "Android is the fastest growing platform on the planet and we're excited to be in Google's marketplace. These developments will further strengthen our competitive advantage in the gaming marketplace. AGI's classic titles focus on delivering a quality gaming experience for the consumer, so I am very optimistic about our new distribution arrangements."
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, and they announced a deal for Google _months ago_ too, so it looks like Apple are just about the last to the Amiga party.



Who cares if they were last? 

Surprised at this though:



> Though Apple only holds around 40% of the smartphone market, it controls 74% of all smartphone app revenue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Who cares if they were last?
> 
> Surprised at this though:



Indeed, being last makes no difference when you have more people spending more money and using their devices more in general. Apple are on to a winner with this if the companies making the controllers get it right.

The game isn't about being first (what are we like 5 years old in a playground here?), it's who makes the most money, who has the most eyeball time. That's what will drive success in the mobile gaming market. Nintendo have been first for years at it and look at them now...


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Who cares if they were last?


I imagine it's about as important to regular users as the smartphone app revenue charts, but the point being that it's hardly a big breakthrough for Apple if every other platform has already got a deal with Amiga.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I imagine it's about as important to regular users as the smartphone app revenue charts, but the point being that it's hardly a big breakthrough for Apple if every other platform has already got a deal with Amiga.



I don't think anyone claimed it was a breakthrough. K_E probably only saw the article about Apple. You then go off and search more and 'break the news' about MS and Android... It's good for all I guess.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I don't think anyone claimed it was a breakthrough. K_E probably only saw the article about Apple. You then go off and search more and 'break the news' about MS and Android... It's good for all I guess.



It's the usual trolling distraction...we know the game here...


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2013)

souljacker said:


> This sounds really interesting, but I think the controller thing is a bit daft. If they made the games compatible with touch screen controls, I'd be interested. I think the likes of SWOS or Cannon Fodder could work quite well if they were altered slightly for touch screen.
> 
> There is no way I would buy a controller for an iPhone/iPad.



Apple are not allowing people to publish games that only work with the controllers. So there is no doubt these games will work with touchscreen-based controls too.


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The controller's big mistake imo is the lack of dual analog sticks. They get that right and they're onto something massive.



There are two different controller profiles that Apple has approved. The standard one does not have analog sticks but the extended one does have two sticks. 

That apparently leaked images of a logitech controller that only fits the standard profile have grabbed most of the attention so far should not distract from the likelihood of extended controllers being released at some point too.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nintendo have been first for years at it and look at them now...



It's awful isnt it? I mean, they only sold 11 million games in q1 this year. Losers!


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2013)

Are any of these games actually available yet? Until one appears in either itunes or the play store, I'm saying neither of them have got there first.

And what exactly do Amiga Games actually own? Sensible Software was taken over by Codemasters so I suspect the release of iPhone or Android titles is up to them, not this new company. Unless anyone else can tell me otherwise, it sounds like a complete non story to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

souljacker said:


> And what exactly do Amiga Games actually own? Sensible Software was taken over by Codemasters so I suspect the release of iPhone or Android titles is up to them, not this new company. Unless anyone else can tell me otherwise, it sounds like a complete non story to me.


I can't think of any games that are going to be particularly amazing on a small touch screen and I used to *love* Amiga games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Are any of these games actually available yet? Until one appears in either itunes or the play store, I'm saying neither of them have got there first.
> 
> And what exactly do Amiga Games actually own? Sensible Software was taken over by Codemasters so I suspect the release of iPhone or Android titles is up to them, not this new company. Unless anyone else can tell me otherwise, it sounds like a complete non story to me.



Well that point has been made that this needs more detail. But hard to criticize it until we know what's on offer tbh...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

elbows said:


> There are two different controller profiles that Apple has approved. The standard one does not have analog sticks but the extended one does have two sticks.
> 
> That apparently leaked images of a logitech controller that only fits the standard profile have grabbed most of the attention so far should not distract from the likelihood of extended controllers being released at some point too.



Ah yeah good point, I'd forgotten that, cheers for the correction.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 8, 2013)

This is totally dull news.  I wouldn't buy a 20 year old game.  Games have moved on a bit in sophistication at every level and there are few old games that have ever stood the test of time.  Good then but no more than curiosities now.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

Sunray said:


> This is totally dull news.  I wouldn't buy a 20 year old game.  Games have moved on a bit in sophistication at every level and there are few old games that have ever stood the test of time.  Good then but no more than curiosities now.


Someone with some perspective at last!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 13, 2013)

I spent four hours on a flight on Friday playing all the Atari games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> This is totally dull news.  I wouldn't buy a 20 year old game.  Games have moved on a bit in sophistication at every level and there are few old games that have ever stood the test of time.  Good then but no more than curiosities now.



Very weird and lacking in real perspective; there's a huge market in retro gaming and people are more than happy to buy old games. I'd have no issue with getting a proper official version of Sensible Soccer. 

It's why things like the old Final Fantasy games are selling well and why Nintendo did well selling old NES and SNES games a few years back.

It doesn't take a genius to work out that there are loads of gamers now in their thirties and forties with iPhones who'd love proper access to games of yesteryear...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I spent four hours on a flight on Friday playing all the Atari games.



I love Speedball 2 on iPhone 5S too.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very weird and lacking in real perspective; there's a huge market in retro gaming and people are more than happy to buy old games. I'd have no issue with getting a proper official version of Sensible Soccer.
> 
> It's why things like the old Final Fantasy games are selling well and why Nintendo did well selling old NES and SNES games a few years back.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to work out that there are loads of gamers now in their thirties and forties with iPhones who'd love proper access to games of yesteryear...



Have you played Sensible Soccer recently? I'm all for retro games, but I've got to agree with Sunray here. I played it a couple of years back at a retro gaming show in Manchester, and it was properly shit. Some games hold up well; most don't. I'd put FF in the first category, and SS in the second, sadly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Have you played Sensible Soccer recently? I'm all for retro games, but I've got to agree with Sunray here. I played it a couple of years back at a retro gaming show in Manchester, and it was properly shit. Some games hold up well; most don't. I'd put FF in the first category, and SS in the second, sadly.



Played it a few years back and it's elegant simplicity was still great!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played it a few years back and it's elegant simplicity was still great!



Fair enough!


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 13, 2013)

I reckon the Psygnosis games like Barbarian and Obliterator will be fun on the tube.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Dragon's Lair?


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 13, 2013)

Watching the walkthrough. 

I think they used the same motion mapping in all three of them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> I reckon the Psygnosis games like Barbarian and Obliterator will be fun on the tube.



Hell yeah!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> This is totally dull news.  I wouldn't buy a 20 year old game.  Games have moved on a bit in sophistication at every level and there are few old games that have ever stood the test of time.  Good then but no more than curiosities now.


Bollocks. Loads of old games are far better than stuff you can get now. Lots of modern games are too huge and complicated. Keep it simple so you can just dip in and out on your commute or a lunch break. 

I want up, down, left, right and fire.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bollocks. Loads of old games are far better than stuff you can get now. Lots of modern games are too huge and complicated. Keep it simple so you can just dip in and out on your commute or a lunch break.
> 
> I want up, down, left, right and fire.



Indeed, I'm glad not everyone is being silly and dismissing this as lacking perspective when it's clearly a cool idea.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 14, 2013)

I really don't want an Iphone but with this and GW derived spin offs... gah...


----------



## Sunray (Oct 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bollocks. Loads of old games are far better than stuff you can get now. Lots of modern games are too huge and complicated. Keep it simple so you can just dip in and out on your commute or a lunch break.
> 
> I want up, down, left, right and fire.



You are welcome to your noddy games with crap graphics and crap sound.

I will carry on playing XCOM and Infinity blade.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2013)

Sunray said:


> You are welcome to your noddy games with crap graphics and crap sound.
> 
> I will carry on playing XCOM and Infinity blade.



I'll carry on playing the original X-Com rather than the remake, it may have shoddy graphics but its a better game*

*remake is ok but its a very different beast to the original, less open world and more DRAMA LLAMA STORYTIEM


----------

